# Another FX5!



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I just bought an FX5 on ebay for $202.50 shipped. I was planning on using it on my new 72 gallon bow front set up, with my 3-4" what may be a Gibbus or Rhom. Sound good?
Here are the filters I have, tell me where you'd put them. (I need to filter my 180 gal pygo tank, and the 72 gal)
2 FX5's, AC110, Fluval 304, Penquin 350 biowheel. 
Thanks,


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i would go with one FX5 on each tank.

AC 110 on the 180, same as the fluval 304

then put the penguin 350 on the 72 along with the fx5.

that way you have a great mix of biological (canister) filtration, and mechanical (HOB) filtration. not to mention the surface agititation from the HOBs...

IMO that would make for some awesome filtration on all your tanks!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

2 FX5's and AC on the 180. Fluval 304 and Penguin on 72 gallon.







Thats what I would do.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> 2 FX5's and AC on the 180. Fluval 304 and Penguin on 72 gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i too have to agree with this filter setup

pygos produce too much waste, while the rhom or gibbus is not as much


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

They both sound like good ideas to me....



SNAKEBITE said:


> 2 FX5's and AC on the 180. Fluval 304 and Penguin on 72 gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i too have to agree with this filter setup

pygos produce too much waste, while the rhom or gibbus is not as much
[/quote]

Yeah, I hear that. It is really hard with my current 180 set up to keep the ammonia at 0 with all thier waste. I will be getting rid of 2 or 3 of the red bellies soon, so that should help. The other benefit of this set up will be not having to really cycle the new tank (both the 304 and penquin have been running for ~6 months) I will just use water from the 180 to get it started.

anyone else have any thoughts? For or against this set-up?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> 2 FX5's and AC on the 180. Fluval 304 and Penguin on 72 gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i too have to agree with this filter setup

*pygos produce too much waste, while the rhom or gibbus is not as much*
[/quote]

i didnt even think of that.lol. good point. go with what steve and snakebite say!lol


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

do you guys work? i cant even afford one... lol... im going to get one soon though... hurts my pockets lettting 200 + go for a filter.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Puff said:


> i would go with one FX5 on each tank.
> 
> AC 110 on the 180, same as the fluval 304
> 
> ...


Just wondering what your source of information is that canisters are better for bio and HOBs for mechanical?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

do you constantly have to ask the same question? ask lots of ppl on here. generally the flow through a canister is less than what would be going through an HOB. the HOB is great for mechanical filtration (more water goes through it), while the canister is better for bio (as the water is able to spend a bit more time filtering through the biomedia in the filter...having a slower flowrate.

obvioulsy im not comparing a HOB filter made for a 20 gallon tank with a canister filter made for a 50 gallon tank. but im basing it on filters RATED for same sized tanks.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> do you constantly have to ask the same question? ask lots of ppl on here. generally the flow through a canister is less than what would be going through an HOB. the HOB is great for mechanical filtration (more water goes through it), while the canister is better for bio (as the water is able to spend a bit more time filtering through the biomedia in the filter...having a slower flowrate.
> 
> obvioulsy im not comparing a HOB filter made for a 20 gallon tank with a canister filter made for a 50 gallon tank. but im basing it on filters RATED for same sized tanks.












canister filters have a larger capacity for bio media as well


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i would go 2 fx5 on the 180 with the penguin 350, keeps all the intakes black

then i would put the rest on the bow front


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Inflade said:


> i would go 2 fx5 on the 180 with the penguin 350, keeps all the intakes black
> 
> then i would put the rest on the bow front


I ended up putting the 2 fx'5 son the 180 with the AC110, the fluval 304 and penquin 350 are on the bow-front (which as of next week will house 6 F1 True Green Terrors!)


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Puff said:


> do you constantly have to ask the same question? ask lots of ppl on here. generally the flow through a canister is less than what would be going through an HOB. the HOB is great for mechanical filtration (more water goes through it), while the canister is better for bio (as the water is able to spend a bit more time filtering through the biomedia in the filter...having a slower flowrate.
> 
> obvioulsy im not comparing a HOB filter made for a 20 gallon tank with a canister filter made for a 50 gallon tank. but im basing it on filters RATED for same sized tanks.


ok so if you take a canister that has the same flow as a HOB and put mechanical media in it, will it not be better at mechanical? So i guess you could say a canister is just as good or better for mechanical and bio


----------

